

Why Alphabet Is the Most Google Move Ever - mmarkowitz
http://www.fastcompany.com/3049693/the-invention-of-alphabet-is-the-ultimate-larry-page-move

======
lothlorien
It seems the key point is here: "It’s kind of counterintuitive, but maybe you
can actually do more projects that are less related to each other. Normally in
a business, you think about, "What’s the adjacent thing that I can do?"
because that’s where you must have experts."

I wonder if we'll see more companies doing the same, growing by moving into
areas orthogonal to their first successful product?

